# MountainHorse Rimfrost Riders



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

So my honey suprised me with a pair of MountainHorse rimfrost riders today! I have wanted these boots since before it got cold, but its one of those things that I would never buy myself. So I get them out of the box, and I put them on right away.

The zippers on the back were very hard to pull down. It took some working with them, but I finally got them down.

They were very easy to slide my foot into, it was almost like putting on a slipper. 

Once i got my foot in, and tried to zip them up, they were very tough. One boot I messed with for about a minute and the other it took me about 5 minutes of playing with it but I finally got the zipper up. 

I walked around the house in them, and they are very very stiff. I could also feel the top of the boot rubbing on the top of my foot. 

I want so bad to love these boots, and I want to make them work, but first impressions of them are not what I was hopeing for. I am stuck on whether I should send them back before I rip the tags off, and hurt my honeys feelings, or wear them and hope that it gets better once they are broke in. 

Has anyone ever had a pair of these, and did you have any problems with the zippers? Opinions or tips?

Heres the boot Rimfrost Rider II & Rimfrost Rider Jr. Mountain Horse USA


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a pair and they fit me well. The zippers were a little stiff. I ran a bar of soap up the zipper and they are fine now. Mine are quite comfortable. Maybe you need different socks? I use lightweight ski socks in mine.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

So just take a whole bar of soap and run it up the zipper length? Wet or dry? Hmmm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Dry. It's an old trick my grandmother taught me. 
Works great on any zipper.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I have had a few pairs of the Mountain Horse Rimfrost paddock boots and I have found them quite stiff and leave my feet cold after about half an hour in the saddle on cold days. I love my Ariat Bancroft paddock boots. Granted there is a price difference between the two (about 100$ here) but you can't put a price on a pair of boots that don't make my feet turn into blocks of ice. The difference between the two is the MH boots are synthetic and not waterproof and the Ariats are a waterproof leather and have a much better thermal reflective liner. I ride all winter long in -20C weather with some decent wind chills. If you don't ride in a very cold area the MH boots may be suitable or I use foot warmers in them to boost my wear time. Good Luck.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

SueNH said:


> Dry. It's an old trick my grandmother taught me.
> Works great on any zipper.


Or candles. Rub the side of a candle against the zipper and that works too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Paintlover1965 said:


> I have had a few pairs of the Mountain Horse Rimfrost paddock boots and I have found them quite stiff and leave my feet cold after about half an hour in the saddle on cold days. I love my Ariat Bancroft paddock boots. Granted there is a price difference between the two (about 100$ here) but you can't put a price on a pair of boots that don't make my feet turn into blocks of ice. The difference between the two is the MH boots are synthetic and not waterproof and the Ariats are a waterproof leather and have a much better thermal reflective liner. I ride all winter long in -20C weather with some decent wind chills. If you don't ride in a very cold area the MH boots may be suitable or I use foot warmers in them to boost my wear time. Good Luck.


I am in Tn, so it gets cold, but its not bad. The lowest it will get is usually no lower than 30 degrees F, in January it may dip down into the 20's but it doesn't last very long. Plus we have days of 50's-70's in between lol. 

I will def try the soap trick, and Maybe dunk them in the water trough and try to loosen the foot part up a bit. 

Thanks for the tips! I may get to love my boots after all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I have no intention of riding when it's subzero here. I do have a big pair of stirrups that do fit my sorels if I should have a dumb spell. The rimfrosts work just fine at 20 degrees. Haven't tried them with toe warmers yet but that's coming soon.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

The only thing I worry about with the warmth, is my feet sweating and getting cold. I also looked in the catalog that came with the boots, and they are offering a free pair of gloves with the boots, but I didn't get my gloves!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If they are synthetic, that's why your feet get cold, I would guess. They don't breathe, so sweat builds up and you get cold. you need to use wool socks, for one. And, synthetic boots will not stretch or soften.

Sorry, but I vote to send back and get Ariat leather boots. For your climate, you don't need crazy winter boots, just basic winter boots, and wear wool socks.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think your BF would think you were ditsy if you kept boots that hurt your feet.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol true. That's just how I think though, I don't want to hurt his feelings. He knows nothing about horses or horse stuff or riding boots, and I can only imagine him sitting at the computer trying to order them. 

I did try the soap trick, and I can now get my boots zipped up and down! They are still a little tough down by my ankle where I coildnt get the soap down in the groove real well, but once past that spot, they go up and down perfect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Little birthday candle for down in the groove.

I'm kinda lucky I can pretty much grab any size 9 shoe off a rack and they fit. Rarely do I have a problem.

I did wear my boots around the barn and in the snow to break them in. I don't think I could get a heavy pair of wool socks into them. Some of the lighter ones maybe but then I'd have no room for the toe warmers. My husband and daughter are both skiers so I raid their ski bags for the good ski socks and warmers. Works perfect.


----------

